# No 921 purchase until Firewire active!



## EatingPie (Apr 22, 2003)

I am not purchasing a Dish anything until Firewire works. And I am telling other people not to as well. If TimeWarner or DirectTV beats you to Firewire, you are losing my money as well as several other people I am advising.

So get on it because I want to give you my money!!

-Pie


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Post moved because the 921 development and engineering team aren't the right targets for it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

EatingPie said:


> I am not purchasing a Dish anything until Firewire works.


I think most people that REALLY want a HD DVR won't use (what I consider) a lame excuse like that to NOT purchase a 921. To me, inital firewire support is NOT an issue at all. The important thing is how well the software works and how stable the software is. Firewire would be nice initally but it sure isn't a deal breaker.

You also need to realize that DISH's firewire is not true firewire (it won't support all firewire devices) so when you the 921 gets Dishwire support you can use that excuse NOT to buy it.

DISH is calling their "firewire" the Dishwire port because it will support "selected" firewire devices. We have no idea what devices we will see in the future that will work with Dishwire.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

EatingPie said:


> I am not purchasing a Dish anything until Firewire works. And I am telling other people not to as well. If TimeWarner or DirectTV beats you to Firewire, you are losing my money as well as several other people I am advising.
> 
> So get on it because I want to give you my money!!
> 
> -Pie


95% of my needs are HD timeshifting, so I want the 921 ASAP. I can wait on the Firewire for recording to my JVC. The HD Tivo won't have Firewire, at least in it's initial form, so you may be waiting for a very long time.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

EatingPie said:


> I am not purchasing a Dish anything until Firewire works. And I am telling other people not to as well. If TimeWarner or DirectTV beats you to Firewire, you are losing my money as well as several other people I am advising.
> 
> So get on it because I want to give you my money!!
> 
> -Pie


Come on, get a life...

Ken


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Right now, the 921 is the only hope for firewire anyway is it not? I don't recall any reports of the firewire ports being turned on for the Sci Atl cable boxes either. It will certainly be a while before any D* box comes with it, even if they decided to do it, it would have to wait until a new box was coming out and since the HD DirecTiVo is not coming out for a couple of months but the hardware is complete and in beta, any new box is sure to be a long time coming.


----------



## prentz (Dec 24, 2003)

Firewire is available on the Samsung TIR-165. I use it with a JVC 400 D-VHS. I do wish that it was active right away but if it will be activated at some point, no need to wait. I also do hope that once it's up that I'll be able to record to the JVC from the hard drive. Any word on that?
(The Samsung is an OTA receiver.)


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Many have seen and are beta testing the HDTV Direct Tivo.

It does not have Firewire none no way.

Thats why it is going to be $400 less than the 921 MSRP


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I've got no use for firewire even if it was there.

Archiving to D-VHS? I thought the whole purpose of DVR's and DVD was to get away from tape! Is there a DVD recorder that takes firewire as an input?


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

kstevens said:


> Come on, get a life...
> Ken


 Uh, is there a need for this kind of rudeness? I don't think so.

I almost bought into buying the 921 without Firewire, but thankfully my impacience subsided. I will NOT buy the 921 until Firewire is enabled because I must have more than 20 hours for time shifting purposes. Many others out there feel the same way and I so no reason why they should be insulted for feeling that way.

Right now I have nearly 100 hours of HD content on D-VHS tape that I have not viewed yet. My wife and I have just been too busy to watch much TV. If we have a PVR and no ability to view D-VHS, we would have missed countless HD programs/movies that interest us. 20 or so hours on a hard drive is not enough. Not even close. D-VHS recording is an absolute must for us.

So if the Firewire does not go live, I will go elsewhere with my business (Voom will be offering a Firewired receiver, and I could always have my 6000 receiver 169Timed).

That being said, people, the Firewire WILL BE ENABLED. Just trust me on this one.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Matt Stevens said:


> Uh, is there a need for this kind of rudeness? I don't think so.
> 
> I almost bought into buying the 921 without Firewire, but thankfully my impacience subsided. I will NOT buy the 921 until Firewire is enabled because I must have more than 20 hours for time shifting purposes. Many others out there feel the same way and I so no reason why they should be insulted for feeling that way.
> 
> ...


Whether or not you buy a 921, I could care less, but when you make a statement that you are going convince others not to buy because it won't support a feature that probably 99% of the population will never use is asinine.

Ken


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

Someone has a chip on their shoulder. Someone is putting words in my mouth. I never said I was going to try and convince others not to buy the 921 because of a lack of firewire. I said that I was going to wait and that others who felt like me are going to wait. Wow. WHAT A HORRIBLE CRIME!

Now take your rude, un-Chistmas like attitude and chill out. Your hostility is just completely uncalled for.


----------



## Bruno 812 (Dec 25, 2003)

Well im a dish retailer and im not sure i even know what the dishwire is used for. I would bet most customers would not know whats its used for either. 

So tell us what the firewire is for? My take from reading this message it has something to do about recording to or from the receiver


----------



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

DISHwire is a form of Firewire and will be used for moving recorded content off the PVR and onto a D-VHS tape. Supported decks will include the JVC 30000U and 40000U. The Marantz deck will also be supported.

There will be other ways to move content with DISHwire down the road, but I am not permitted to talk about that yet.

There are hundreds of people in the forums I go to that know what Firewire is and want it, so while this may only add up to a minority of people overall, you can bet more people will learn of it and want to use it as times goes on. HD recording is new, so there is a learning curve.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Matt Stevens said:


> ...I never said I was going to try and convince others not to buy the 921 because of a lack of firewire. I said that I was going to wait and that others who felt like me are going to wait...


Matt is right, Ken. It was "EatingPie" who made that statement.




EatingPie said:


> I am not purchasing a Dish anything until Firewire works. And I am telling other people not to as well. If TimeWarner or DirectTV beats you to Firewire, you are losing my money as well as several other people I am advising.


 _"__...And I am telling other people not to as well."_ ???

C'mon, Eating, lighten up a little. Everyone's needs are different and each of us is entitled to our own opinion. We don't need someone going around trying to drum up support for their own position with the attitude that they are right and everyone else is wrong unless we agree, which I don't.

I don't have a D-VHS, and the stated recording capacities of the 921 will be adequate for my style - which is recording, viewing and erasing. Way back in the day, I recorded a lot of stuff on standard VCRs and seldom, almost never re-watched it. Wound up with a lot of old tapes gathering dust.

But that's just me. YMMV


----------

